# Rubikcube package for LaTeX - printed turotials



## Robert Marik (May 21, 2017)

Hello,

I found the package rubikcube amazing as a tool for preparing written tutorials.

I prepared Czech tutorial for left-handed Roux beginners. I think this is also way for many people, since kinds start cube in the age when they are not skilled enough to understand tutorials on Youtube in foregin language.

I share the code on https://bitbucket.org/robert.marik/speedcubing/src . The direct links are https://bitbucket.org/robert.marik/speedcubing/raw/tip/roux-levaci.pdf for pdf and https://bitbucket.org/robert.marik/speedcubing/raw/tip/roux-levaci.tex for LaTeX source. The licence is: spread, use and modify arbitrarily.


----------

